# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم العام  الوجه الاخر (متجدد)

## salihmob

كل سنه وانتو طيبين يا احلي اعضاء  
برنامج الوجه الاخر 
برنامج ترفيهي من الطراز الاول 
كل يومين حنستضيف عضو ويفضفض معانا 
ونتعرف علي الجانب الاخر من حياته  
لا توجد اسئله  معينه 
حنحدد العضو واي عضو عاوز يسال يسال 
اما العضو فعليه ان يجيب ويعرفنا عن حياته 
وخصوصا في رمضان 
واول ضيف معانا 
البوب الكبير   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salihmob

اولا رمضان كريم عليك وعلي الامه الاسلامية في مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
ويعود علي الجميع بالخير واليمن والبركات 
وان يزيل المصائب التي المت بامتنا العربية مؤخرا 
اخي محمد عاوزك تتكلم لي عن المنتدي المغربي 
كيف أنشاء ومن اين اتت الفكره واناس لهم الفضل الكبير في تميز هذا المنتدي 
وخد راحتك في الكلام

----------


## امير الصمت

فكرة رائعة فى انتضار الاخ محمد

----------

